# non solo non avremmo dovuto rimandare la scadenza, ma avremmo imparato anche qualcosa di nuovo



## yuppie

Devo tradurre:

"In quell'ocassione suggeri di lavorare anche la sera. In queto modo non solo non avremmo dovuto rimandare la scandeza, ma avremmo imparato anche qualcosa di nuovo"

My attempt:

In that occasion I suggested to work also at night. In this way not only we wouldn't have to postpone our deadline, but we would also learn something new"

Ho dubbi nell'uso del condizionale in un contesto al passato (cond. presente, passato...): would have to postopone or would have had to postpone o  would had to postpone (che forse neanche esiste).

Qualche suggerimento?


----------



## beauxyeux

yuppie said:


> Devo tradurre:
> 
> "In quell'ocassione suggeri di lavorare anche la sera. In queto modo non solo non avremmo dovuto rimandare la scandeza, ma avremmo imparato anche qualcosa di nuovo"
> 
> My attempt:
> 
> In that occasion I suggested to work also at night. In this way not only we wouldn't have to postpone our deadline, but we would also learn something new"
> 
> Ho dubbi nell'uso del condizionale in un contesto al passato (cond. presente, passato...): would have to postopone  or would have had to postpone o would had to postpone  (che forse neanche esiste).
> 
> Qualche suggerimento?


 
Normalmente il condizionale in un contesto al passato va al tempo presente a meno che non si sappia che quell'azione non è avvenuta

He told me he would come (and he did)
He told me he would have come (but he couldn't)

I have some doubts about the part with "not only" which normally requires an inversion... any natives there????


----------



## stepping-razor

yuppie said:


> Devo tradurre:
> 
> "In quell'ocassione suggeri di lavorare anche la sera. In queto modo non solo non avremmo dovuto rimandare la scandeza, ma avremmo imparato anche qualcosa di nuovo"
> 
> My attempt:
> 
> In that occasion I suggested to work also at night. In this way not only we wouldn't have to postpone our deadline, but we would also learn something new"
> 
> Ho dubbi nell'uso del condizionale in un contesto al passato (cond. presente, passato...): would have to postopone or would have had to postpone o  would had to postpone (che forse neanche esiste).
> 
> Qualche suggerimento?



se il tempo dell'intera frase è passato remoto, allora: "....not only wouldn't we have had to postpone our deadline, but we also would have learned..."

"we would learn" è condizionale presente, da usare solo se quella parte della frase fa riferimento ad un tempo presente
ciao


----------



## beauxyeux

stepping-razor said:


> se il tempo dell'intera frase è passato remoto, allora: "....not only wouldn't we have had to postpone our deadline, but we also would have learned..."
> 
> "we would learn" è condizionale presente, da usare solo se quella parte della frase fa riferimento ad un tempo presente
> ciao


 
Scusa se dissento, ma quando la costruzione al condizionale dipende da una frase al passato il condizionale va al presente. E' una forma che si chiama "Future in the past" e corrisponde alla trasformazione del discorso diretto in indiretto. Se ci pensi in italiano noi passiamo dal futuro al condizionale passato quando trasformiamo il dis. diretto in indiretto

Disse: "Comprerò quella casa"
Disse che avrebbe comprato quella casa

Per la lingua inglese invece il passaggio è dal futuro al condizionale presente 

He told me: "I'll buy that house"
He told me he would buy that house.


----------



## yuppie

Si la frase è al passato remoto...

quindi in conclusione devo usare il condizionale passato

GRAZIE


----------



## yuppie

yuppie said:


> Si la frase è al passato remoto...
> 
> quindi in conclusione devo usare il condizionale passato
> 
> GRAZIE


 
OPSS non avevo letto tutto quindi COND.PRESENTE O PASSATO? che dilemma


----------



## beauxyeux

yuppie said:


> Si la frase è al passato remoto...
> 
> quindi in conclusione devo usare il condizionale passato
> 
> GRAZIE


Forse non hai letto il mio post?
Bye


----------



## runningman

Ciao,
ma al posto di *wouldn't have to* non sarebbe più corretto usare *shouldn't*


----------



## beauxyeux

runningman said:


> Ciao,
> ma al posto di *wouldn't have to* non sarebbe più corretto usare *shouldn't*


 
Direi di no perché *should* viene usato con significato di consiglio, esortazione, suggerimento


----------



## yuppie

Sommando tutte le suggestions dovrebbe venire:

"In this way not only shouldn’t we have to postpone our deadline but we would also learn something new"
 
Può andare?


----------



## yuppie

yuppie said:


> Sommando tutte le suggestions dovrebbe venire:
> 
> "In this way not only wouldn't we have to postpone our deadline but we would also learn something new"


----------



## beauxyeux

Yes, just waiting for natives' approval....


----------



## lsp

"In quell'ocassione suggeri di lavorare anche la sera. In queto modo non solo non avremmo dovuto rimandare la scandeza, ma avremmo imparato anche qualcosa di nuovo"


On that occasion I suggested working also at night. In this way not only wouldn't we have to  (or "not only would we not have to") postpone our deadline, but we would also learn something new."

Should is more in keeping with a BE style.


----------



## stepping-razor

beauxyeux said:


> Scusa se dissento, ma quando la costruzione al condizionale dipende da una frase al passato il condizionale va al presente. E' una forma che si chiama "Future in the past" e corrisponde alla trasformazione del discorso diretto in indiretto. Se ci pensi in italiano noi passiamo dal futuro al condizionale passato quando trasformiamo il dis. diretto in indiretto
> 
> Disse: "Comprerò quella casa"
> Disse che avrebbe comprato quella casa
> 
> Per la lingua inglese invece il passaggio è dal futuro al condizionale presente
> 
> He told me: "I'll buy that house"
> He told me he would buy that house.



si beaux. effettivamente hai ragione. non sono certo un professore di inglese ma uno che è nato e cresciuto in usa ma ha fatto le scuole superiori in italia, poi università in usa, ecc. vado più a orecchio,  non ho grossi riferimenti grammaticali.  tutto sommato qui  imparo anche io! spero di non aver creato casino a questa povera tizia....sorry


----------



## virgilio

Yuppie,
I would suggest the following translation:
          " On that occasion I suggested working  at night also. In this way not only would we not have to postpone our deadline, but we would also learn something new".

(1) "working" - the gerund usually replaces the infinitive as the object of he verb "to suggest".

Re the conditional tenses of English, i dubbi che molto naturalmente hai scaturiscono - secondo me - di una distinzione di tempi fra i'inglese e l'italiano per quanto riguarda un 'futuro riportato' nel discorso indiretto.
ad es.
discorso diretto: I will write a letter
scriverò una lettera
discorso indiretto: He told me that he would write a letter (condizionale semplice)
                       : Mi disse che avrebbe scritto una lettera) condizionale perfetto)
 In inglese "would" è tempo passato di "will" e quindi in discorso indiretto è naturale che che un "will" diventi - in una proposizione di seguenza secondaria - "would".
Se l'italiano seguisse la stessa logica, "scriverò" diventerebbe "scriverebbe"
(nella frasi di sopra) ma  nell'italiano moderno  diventa invece "avrebbe scritto" - seguendo una logica che io non riesco a capire

Credo che nel brano che hai citato si tratti di un esempio del genere.

Spero che questo ti aiuti,
Virgilio


----------



## beauxyeux

stepping-razor said:


> si beaux. effettivamente hai ragione. non sono certo un professore di inglese ma uno che è nato e cresciuto in usa ma ha fatto le scuole superiori in italia, poi università in usa, ecc. vado più a orecchio, non ho grossi riferimenti grammaticali. tutto sommato qui imparo anche io! spero di non aver creato casino a questa povera tizia....sorry


 
Sai, ho imparato che effettivamente è più facile spiegare la grammatica per chi la studia da neofita e non per chi parla la lingua. Trovo spesso la stessa difficoltà nello spiegare l'italiano soprattutto a uno straniero
So, please don't worry...
Invidio però, un po', il tuo girovagare...


----------



## stepping-razor

beauxyeux said:


> Sai, ho imparato che effettivamente è più facile spiegare la grammatica per chi la studia da neofita e non per chi parla la lingua. Trovo spesso la stessa difficoltà nello spiegare l'italiano soprattutto a uno straniero
> So, please don't worry...
> Invidio però, un po', il tuo girovagare...



cool. magari mi limito a interpretare modi di dire, se capitano, che sono forse forme più libere. ciao! mi sa che comunque ho alzato un po' di caciara....


----------



## audia

yuppie said:


> Devo tradurre:
> 
> "In quell'ocassione suggeri di lavorare anche la sera. In queto modo non solo non avremmo dovuto rimandare la scandeza, ma avremmo imparato anche qualcosa di nuovo"
> 
> My attempt:
> 
> On that occasion I suggested also working at night. In that way not only we wouldn't have to postpone our deadline, but we would also learn something new"
> 
> Ho dubbi nell'uso del condizionale in un contesto al passato (cond. presente, passato...): would have to postopone or would have had to postpone o would had to postpone (che forse neanche esiste).
> 
> Qualche suggerimento?


Sounds good.


----------



## runningman

beauxyeux said:


> Direi di no perché *should* viene usato con significato di consiglio, esortazione, suggerimento



Non sono d'accordo. Forse inizialmente era così ma adesso penso che abbia un uso molto più ampio e generico.

Dall'American Heritage Dictionary:
*should* 
1)Used to express obligation or duty: _You  should send her a note._
2)Used to express probability or expectation: _They should arrive at noon._
3)Used to express conditionality or contingency: _If she should fall, then so would I._
4)Used to moderate the directness or bluntness of a statement:  _I should think he would like to go.
_
Qual è il parere dei "natives"?


----------



## stepping-razor

yuppie said:


> Sommando tutte le suggestions dovrebbe venire:
> 
> "In this way not only shouldn’t we have to postpone our deadline but we would also learn something new"
> 
> Può andare?



secondo me non è corretto l'uso di should. userei would


----------



## runningman

In this way not only *shouldn’t we have** to postpone* our deadline but we would alsolearn something new

così è sicuro sbagliata

Io proponevo di usare should nel modo seguente:

In this way not only *we **shouldn’t **postpone* our deadline but we would alsolearn something new


----------



## virgilio

beauxyeux,
               Perdonami. Non avevo letto il tuo primo messaggio prima di scrivere tutto quello di sopra. Lo hai espresso esattamente, scrivendo:
"E' una forma che si chiama "Future in the past" e corrisponde alla trasformazione del discorso diretto in indiretto. Se ci pensi in italiano noi passiamo dal futuro al condizionale passato quando trasformiamo il dis. diretto in indiretto

Disse: "Comprerò quella casa"
Disse che avrebbe comprato quella casa

Per la lingua inglese invece il passaggio è dal futuro al condizionale presente 

He told me: "I'll buy that house"
He told me he would buy that house."

Excellent. You have explained it to a nicety and more succinctly than I did.
Ma perché, secondo te, usa l'italiano il 'conditional perfect' - come lo chiamiamo noi - dove la logica richiede un 'conditional simple'?
Cosa ne pensi?

Best wishes
Virgilio


----------



## beauxyeux

virgilio said:


> beauxyeux,
> Perdonami. Non avevo letto il tuo primo messaggio prima di scrivere tutto quello di sopra. Lo hai espresso esattamente, scrivendo:
> "E' una forma che si chiama "Future in the past" e corrisponde alla trasformazione del discorso diretto in indiretto. Se ci pensi in italiano noi passiamo dal futuro al condizionale passato quando trasformiamo il dis. diretto in indiretto
> 
> Disse: "Comprerò quella casa"
> Disse che avrebbe comprato quella casa
> 
> Per la lingua inglese invece il passaggio è dal futuro al condizionale presente
> 
> He told me: "I'll buy that house"
> He told me he would buy that house."
> 
> Excellent. You have explained it to a nicety and more succinctly than I did.
> Ma perché, secondo te, usa l'italiano il 'conditional perfect' - come lo chiamiamo noi - dove la logica richiede un 'conditional simple'?
> Cosa ne pensi?
> 
> Best wishes
> Virgilio


 
A dire la verità, da quando ho scoperto questa forma ho cominciato a pensare che l'inglese fosse molto più logico nelle sue costruzioni dell'italiano. In effetti nella trasformazione da diretto a indiretto anche in italiano il passaggio è solo di one step in molti casi: presente=passato
passato=trapassato
Il perché dal futuro si passi al condizionale passato andrebbe ricercato forse nelle trasformazioni dal latino all'italiano e qui non sono molto ferrata.
Un'altra cosa che trovo molto logica in inglese e molto meno in italiano è la distinzione tra present perfect and past simple.
Noi traduciamo present perfect con passato prossimo, ma in realtà non è proprio così. Il present perfect, come dice il nome, rimane legato al presente, mentre questo concetto in italiano si perde del tutto. Infatti non esiste la duration form in italiano, proprio perché non esiste un tempo verbale che colleghi il presente al passato...
Mah, che vuoi farci ogni lingua ha le sue illogicità
un saluto


----------



## ALEX1981X

Ciao ragazzi mi ha incuriosito questa frase trattata in una vecchia conveersazione

"On that occasion I suggested also  working at night.
In this way not only wouldn't  we have to postpone our deadline but we would  also learn something new"

In this case "wouldn't we have to postopone" and "we would also learn" could be seen as "future in the past form"?..

Non riesco a vedere la differenza tra discorso indiretto "reported speech" e future in the past in questa frase! (entrambe usano il present conditional)
Possono essere la stessa cosa scusate?...Cosa potrebbe fare la differenza tra le due forme allora??

Qualcosa mi confonde 


Grazie a tutti


----------



## Leo57

ALEX1981X said:


> "On that occasion I suggested also  working at night.
> In this way not only wouldn't  we have to postpone our deadline but we would  also learn something new"
> Please read post No.15 again as it gives the correct translation (below) and a good explanation.
> " On that occasion I suggested working  at night also. In this  way not only would we not have to postpone our deadline,  but we would also learn something new".
> Qualcosa mi confonde
> Grazie a tutti



Hi there
This link will explain "future in the past" much better than I could:
futureinpast.html
(example of reported speech = She said/Leo said that the link would explain "future in the past" much better than she could.)

There is a test at the bottom of the page to check if you have understood.   Still confused!  Then come back and we'll do our best to help.
Ciao
Leo


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

"In quell'occas(one "s")ione suggerii di lavorare anche la sera. In questo modo non solo non avremmo dovuto rimandare la scandenza, ma avremmo imparato anche qualcosa di nuovo".
Now, on the basis of what has been amply explained throughout the thread so far:
Direct speech: 
"In this way not only will we not have to postpone our deadline but we will also learn something more".
Indirect speech: 
" In this way not only would we not have to postpone our deadline but we would also learn something more".
Final version: 
On that occasion I suggested (that) we should also work nights—in this way not only wouldn't we have to postpone our deadline, but we would also learn something more.


----------



## ALEX1981X

Ok Leo grazie tante


ti riporto il pezzo fondamentale del link  che mi hai consigliato 




Future in the Past is used to express the idea that in the past you  thought something would happen in the future. It does not matter if you  are correct or not. Future in the Past follows the same basic rules as  the Simple  Future. "Would" is used to volunteer or promise, and "was going to"  is used to plan. Moreover, both forms can be used to make predictions  about the future.
      Examples:


I told you he *was going to come* to the party.  _plan_
I knew Julie *would make* dinner. _voluntary action_
Jane said Sam *was going to  bring* his sister  with him, but he came alone. _plan_
I had a feeling that the vacation *was going to be*  a disaster. _prediction_
He promised he *would send* a postcard from Egypt. _promise_

Ora per me usare la forma "Future in the past" oppure scrivere o dire una frase con "Reported Speech" possono essere la stessa cosa in quanto la struttura e la stessa e anche il significato potrebbe anche combaciare  Mi sbaglio?

Prendiamo ad esempio la terza frase dall'alto,tra quelle postate sopra !

Jane said Sam was going to bring his sister with him,but he came alone (Reported Speech backshifting the tense of the original sentence)
La frase originale (quoted speech) sarebbe : "I'm going to bring my sister with me..."

Prendiamo l'ultima frase dall'alto :

He promised he would send a post card from Egypt (*Future in the* *past*/ Promise in the past)
 Hypotetical Quoted speech : "I'll send you a postcard from Egypt"!
Reported Speech after 3 days: *He promised* he would send us a postcard !

In questo caso, possiamo fare anche l'esempio usando Would al posto di "Going to". Possiamo  esprimere il Future in the past  in queste frasi ed esprimere allo stesso tempo  un Reported speech.
 In comune vedo appunto l'intenzione/pensiero  di compiere qualcosa in un futuro DOPO un momento nel passato; che è appunto il concetto del future in the past che esiste anche in Italiano oltretutto .
Come dice il link "it doesn't matter if you are correct or not" when expressing the future in the past !Quindi il fatto che il piano/l'intenzione nel passato sia effettivamente alla fine sviluppata non è importante.

Dopo questo ragionamento sono arrivato forse a chiarire la mia confusione sostendendo che sono due modi di leggere la stessa cosa in certi contesti


Leo fammi sapere se ho incasinato ancora di più il ragionamento o se ho azzeccato, ma è importante che mi fissi questi punti 


Grazie


----------



## ALEX1981X

Mi auguro che la domanda o l'argomento non sia troppo complessa

Nessuno puo chiarirmi questo dubbio??


----------



## NewYorktoLA

Hi Alex,

_Ora per me usare la forma "Future in the past" oppure scrivere o dire   una frase con "Reported Speech" possono essere la stessa cosa in quanto  la struttura e la stessa e anche il significato potrebbe anche  combaciare  Mi sbaglio?_


Yes, you seem to have understood the idea correctly.
The verbs in both 1. reported speech and 
2. future in the past 
need to go "one step back in time", as in the examples you posted.
I don't see any difference in either grammar or signification in the examples, or in: 

Robert said, "I'll call you." 
Robert said that he would call me.   reported speech/"would"  one step back from "will." * OR* future in the past.
Robert said, "I'm going to call you." 
Robert said that _he was going_ to call me.   Reported speech/"was going to" is one step back in time, *OR* future in the past.


----------



## ALEX1981X

Ok NewYork thanks

So in your opinion the Future in the Past can be also something that can be the same precise thing in comparison with a sentence written in the Indirect Speech ?

My doubt was that the future in the past could be used only when (you thought that something would happen in the past and after a point in the past).

When we're reporting something that another person said we're reporting infact more or less what *another person said, not our personal point of view *(like with the Future in the past)

That's a great doubt. I know and I understand that they have practically the same structure but I need to fix this point.

Is grammatically correct to use the Future in the past for expressing *also* anyone else thought or feeling in the past (apart also our point of view) ??

Now using your example Newyork :

1)Robert said, "I'll call you." 
2)Robert said that he would call me.   reported speech/"would"  one step  back from "will." * OR* future in the past. In this case we're reporting the Robert's thought but obvously it is NOT my thought (the thought of the person who report the words)

Again 
...Does it really make any important difference? 


Thanks NewyorktoLa and everybody


----------



## Einstein

I confirm that "future in the past" includes explicit reported speech, but not only. There's no difference in principle.


----------



## ALEX1981X

So they can be seen as the same thing 

Future in the past express not only my potential thought about a moment in the past but also could be another point of view,a third point of view!

Is it exact? 
Scusa se insisto ma io parto sempre dall'Italiano ovviamente e voglio vedere, se esiste o meno differenza con l'inglese 

N.B 
 In Italiano non c'è alcuna differenza tra chi dice/pensa che qualcosa sarebbe accaduta in un momento futuro nel passato! Potrebbero essere pensieri dello  speaker o potrebbe riguardare il pensiero di un altra persona ed esprimere correttamente a prescindere il Futuro nel passato.
Si usa però non il condizionale presente ma quello passato.


Grazie tante


----------

